

Basecamp circa 2004 - paraschopra
http://web.archive.org/web/20040328155222/http://www.basecamphq.com/

======
paraschopra
Does anybody remember if the design was like this (without layout of any sort)
or is Archive.org missing some file?

Also notice, the website is in PHP

